# Tanganyika in my tank



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tanganyika in my tank


----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## yyyy8888 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Duke79 (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice photos of really great fish. Thank you!


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

VERY NICE!!!

size of tank, all inhabitants?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the Kilesa and the Micro Cyps. Very nice!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

How many tanks do these pictures encompass?


----------



## SimonHo (Aug 23, 2008)

Ã¦Â¼â€šÃ¤ÂºÂ®Ã¯Â¼Â


----------

